# Wow Walmart!



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I tried online but the shipping was just too much then I went to walmart and I was able to get 45 auto for 11.22 for a box of 50. (cci blazer brass) the same box cost 17 at the range  I still think that a lot compared to what i've seen others pay, but for around my area that seems pretty cheap. I finally found a use for walmart :smt023I


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Yep same price here in NC. I get 3 boxes at a time. and yes it's cheapest I've seen it. :smt1099


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

That is insanely cheap! Is it made in China?


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Rob_TN said:


> That is insanely cheap! Is it made in China?


Nope, it's made in the US. It does get my gun a bit dirty, but I'm willing to clean it for some cheaper ammo 
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/default.asp?menu=1&s1=3&pg=14&prod_id=22


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow Wal-Mart, indead. I went to the local Wally-Mart today, July 4. The ammo shelves were virtually empty. I asked the salesman when the next shipment was due. He had no idea. He then told me that the Chinese were buying up all of the worlds lead for some project they have cookin'. I hope it's not to send the lead back , 124 grains at a time.


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Walmart is the only place I buy my target and hunting ammos. I get my HP ammos at a near by sporting goods because wal-mart don't carry it. They just don't have alot of selection to choose from and don't have alot of them in stock, if you just shoot the regular ammos then it's the place to buy it from.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> Wow Wal-Mart, indead. I went to the local Wally-Mart today, July 4. The ammo shelves were virtually empty. I asked the salesman when the next shipment was due. He had no idea. He then told me that the Chinese were buying up all of the worlds lead for some project they have cookin'. I hope it's not to send the lead back , 124 grains at a time.


We've been selling all of our scrap metals to China. Nothing new. They're gonna put an economic hurting on us with it.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the rounds were made in the USA. 

The Chinese have a lot more planned for us than just an economic hurtin'.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I guess we didn't learn our lesson in 1939-1940.


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah I buy alot of ammo from wally world, ya see I live about twenty minutes from centerfire systems and the local wallys are in price contention with them due to how close they are. So Wal-mart price matches for me as long as I dont abuse it. I get my .357s for 11.97 a box just for an example. Wal-marts normal price on them is about 23.00 a box.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

stevexd9 said:


> I tried online but the shipping was just too much then I went to walmart and I was able to get 45 auto for 11.22 for a box of 50. (cci blazer brass) the same box cost 17 at the range  I still think that a lot compared to what i've seen others pay, but for around my area that seems pretty cheap. I finally found a use for walmart :smt023I


CCI Blazer Brass .45 just went up to $11.97/50. WWB is $27 or $28/100, up from $20/100 last year.

Paraphrasing W. C. Fields, the cost of living is up a nickel a shot.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm starting to get concerned. Is the writing on the wall? Are the anti-gun people cooking up something under the radar? Overprice the ammunition to reduce gun sales? It can't be all about the cost of brass, export fees, the war. Nope, it is beginning to smell bad. I believe we are getting our ass kicked :buttkick: and the knockout punch is soon to follow. :help:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I'm starting to get concerned. Is the writing on the wall? Are the anti-gun people cooking up something under the radar? Overprice the ammunition to reduce gun sales? It can't be all about the cost of brass, export fees, the war. Nope, it is beginning to smell bad. I believe we are getting our ass kicked :buttkick: and the knockout punch is soon to follow. :help:


I wonder the same thing. Drive all the gun stores out of business, leave Wal-Mart as the only source of ammo, then they stop carrying ammo, and that's that.


----------

